# Problem mit Mailbox



## JohannesR (20. Juni 2003)

Hallo,
ich habe ein kleines Problem mit meiner Mailbox.
Wenn meine Mailbox leer ist, erkennt Mutt sie als Mailbox, sobald aber eine oder mehrere Mails darin liegen meldet Mutt folgendes:

```
/var/mail/jr is not a mailbox
```
Die Datei gehört mir, die Gruppe ist mail, die Dateirechte stehen auf 0600 (-rw-------).

Hatte einer von euch schonmal das Problem, oder weiß einer so, wie man das ganze zurecht frickelt? Google brachte nichts verwertbares.
Ich benutze fetchmail um meine Mails abzuholen, procmail um sie zu sortieren und mutt um sie zu lesen.

Danke & Ciao
Johannes


----------



## embe (3. Juli 2003)

Um den Fehler einzugrenzen, solltest Du mal ein anderes Mailprogramm (z.B. pine) starten. Funktioniert dann die Mailbox, hat evtl. Mutt ein Konfigurationsproblem, spinnt pine auch, liegt der Fehler vermutlich eher beim Ausliefern der Mail.

Haben andere User das gleiche Problem?

Gruß,
embe


----------

